# How'd I Do It?



## SketchUp Guru (15 Jun 2006)

Here's a small challenge for the SketchUppers. Or is that SketcherUps? Or SketchersUp? Or... Oh nevermind. You know who you are.


----------



## Neil (15 Jun 2006)

Did you create an additional object oriented at 45 degrees to the sides of your stock, with the curved detail created using the bezier plug-in, then an 'intersect with model', then erase the cutting object?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Nick W (22 Jun 2006)

Well, Dave, how did you do it?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 Jun 2006)

Alright, I'll tell.  

Actually, I think Neil isn't really in Ireland. He must have been looking over my shoulder when I did it because he is correct. Even to using the Bezier tool to draw the curve. Good job sir. =D>


----------



## Neil (22 Jun 2006)

Dave R":3ttpxlng said:


> He must have been looking over my shoulder when I did it


Damn! Found out! :lol: Not sure about the tie you were wearing that day, Dave - a bit bright, wasn't it? :-s :lol: 
Cheers,
Neil


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 Jun 2006)

:lol: Maybe it was a bit bright but it squirts water out of the sunflower painted on it.  :lol:


----------

